# dd-wrt compatible hardware folks are liking lately - More CPU + more RAM



## drmike (Oct 13, 2014)

In the market for a new piece of hardware for dd-wrt.  Something more ahh modern and ideally with better CPU + more RAM.

Would like to get a good spec off the shelf solution that bundles 600Mhz or faster CPU + 256MB of RAM minimum and does 2.4Ghz + 5Ghz.

Running OpenVPN client to connect to remote internet location and pumping as much data in there as fast as it will go.  CPU on other stuff really seems to crap out with low throughput  (I see the high load in dd-wrt when such is going on).  Intending on utilizing other stuff on the same board so CPU ooomph is vital (read: filtering, blocklists, proxying).

Trying to avoid running a device/computer just for the VPN back behind the dd-wrt point.

Any consumer or pro-consumer gear anyone is using that might fit?

Currently looking at models from Asus and Buffalo that have proximate specs... Anyone using either?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm using a Buffalo at the moment. 

Personally, I really like DD-WRT, but the big problem with my Buffalo hardware is that the WiFi doesn't work.  At.  All.  Now this is probably a manufacture defect/issue but unfortunately being half-way across the world I can't really send it in for a checkup.  

Besides for WiFi not working, everything else is pretty nice.  Currently mine's the Buffalo N450 and doesn't have 5 GHz (nor does it have the 256 MB of RAM minimum or a faster CPU, it's around 64 MB RAM and a 400 MHz CPU).  I do have a small switch added on to it and it does what I need it to do, so I mean who knows?


----------



## MCH-Phil (Oct 13, 2014)

http://routerboard.com/ ??  Not used but want to try them out.  You know me, engenius and ubnt.


----------



## Munzy (Oct 13, 2014)

Why not just run PFSense or IPCOP on a small server?


----------



## MartinD (Oct 13, 2014)

Munzy said:


> Why not just run PFSense or IPCOP on a small server?


Power draw would be higher for a full on box compared to a device.


I'd say Asus or TP Link. Living their stuff just now.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 13, 2014)

Asus has been solid for me.  RT-66


----------



## drmike (Oct 13, 2014)

I am liking the specs on some of the Asus models and general support in dd-wrt.

Routerboards always seem cool, just haven't found model worthy experimenting with yet.

Buffalo stuff looks interesting but dd-wrt is in dev for some dual band models and suspect might never see daylight.


----------



## Nikki (Oct 13, 2014)

Not sure how it'll run dd-wrt (I've seen a few threads saying it's compatible, but I'm not quite sure what will work and what won't on it), but the Asus RT-AC68U is a nice router. Dual core CPU and 256MB of memory, AC1900, 1 USB 3.0, 1 USB 2.0, and 4 Gigabit ports.

The AsusWRT firmware is great too and supports OpenVPN and PPTP out of the box.


----------

